# 😭😭😭



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

I noticed my chi had some strange problems peeing and I brought him to the vet. The vet then told me that he had stones in his kidneys! I didn't know that feeding him rice would cause him to have kidney stones. The vet said that they may have to cut another hole for him to pee but I guess that would hurt. There is another way though, which is to flush the stones out. Hope that works. I don't know what to do. Any advice?😢


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

read this article Cures for Kidney Stones in Dogs | eHow.com


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks. It helped.


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

The vet said he should be okay but they need to check his x-ray and run a few tests so he needs to stay at the hospital for a few days. My chihuahua looks very scared but he's a brave dog. I'm sure he'll be okay.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

no problem


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

If he's okay, I can bring him home one day after the vet flushes the stones in his kidney ,which is tomorrow, but if they can't flush it down then he will have to do the operation one day later! The cage in the hospital is so dirty and I hope he can get out of there soon. Seeing all the needles in his body, it feels so awkward. Even if they manage to flush the stones, hopefully the stitches won't hurt.😖


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

The vet successfully flushed some stones out so they have to do an operation for him to remove the other stones. I'm glad to hear that he did not have to cut another hole. But he will have stitches which must be handled with extreme caution. Should I stay inside the operation room? I am scared to go inside and see my dog in pain. So should I stay with my dog or go outside the operation room? 😖😣😰


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i don't think they will let in the operating room anyways.I am sure everything will be fine.Wow the cage was dirty.


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

Yup. Can't stop thinking about him.😰


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

We can bring him home tomorrow if everything is okay,which is a relief.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Sending healing prayers for your little man! Hugs to you too! Keep us posted. Now I am worried for him too!!!


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks.
I brought him home already but he keeps biting the stitches. I hope the stitches won't tear. It looks like its going to break any time though...😰


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

put a pj or a long shirt so he cannot bite the stitches


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

The problem is that I don't have one.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

A babygrow,cut the legs off .I did this for Lily


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

His stitches broke! In the clinic...😰
I shouldn't have let him bite it! So scary to see the vet sew the stitches. Gotta buy a shirt or something and put it on!😱


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

He's okay now...sewed the stitches back on.☺(He's wearing a super small t-shirt)
By the way, his name is Rambo


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

good to hear he sure is a Rambo


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

He's fine now. Thanks😄


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

princess_ella said:


> good to hear he sure is a Rambo


Yeah! He sure is!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi poor little rambo so glad to hear the worse is behind him keep u s posted ona good fast recovery


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok
He's now a very fast runner and I have no idea how to train him to walk without a leash...😒
He usually pulls me behind him. Especially on his favorite stairs cos when he sees it, it's a mark for "walk walk time!"


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

bayoumah said:


> hi poor little rambo so glad to hear the worse is behind him keep u s posted ona good fast recovery


He's recovering super fast and I think he's fully recovered by what he does everyday . It's like he has more energy compared to when before he went to the clinic. But now, whenever we bring him to the vet, he shivers and yelps.


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

What did they do to him to make him so scared?😡


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

There was also once that there was a GIGANTIC dog, which is black , living around my block. When we met, I thought " you're not gonna fight with him, are you? He's too big and you're too small! You're a chi, Rambo!!!" but unfortunately, he did wanna fight so they growled and I pulled him back but he wouldn't budge. I wanted to pull the leash even harder but I was afraid I would hurt his neck . This is common but what I realized was that the dogs owner wasn't doing anything at all to stop him from hurting my chi! I got so angry also because this dog was UNLEASHED!!! I wanted to scold the owner, forgetting about Rambo and before I knew it, I heard a yelp and a loud thrimpth bark. My chi got bitten!!! Still owner did nothing but I decided to help my chi first. I carried him to the nearest vet, which is not MY vet, and he had a deep wound. Fortunately , he only had one and did not need to stay there. Luckily, his wound was on the upper side not on the stitches. After the vets treatment ,he went home with me and the whole night I couldn't sleep, hearing all his yelping and whimpering. I decided to stay with him til he sleeps. Next morning, obviously whimpering again. Saw the dog near the " walk walk time" stair mark. I went up to the owner and shouted " BRING YOUR STUPID DOG AWAY!!! DON'T LET ME SEE YOU EVER AGAIN! PLUS, PAY FOR MY DOGS MEDICAL BILLS! YOU DON'T KNOW HOW MUCH HE HAS BEEN THROUGH BECAUSE OF YOUR FREAKING DOG!!! MOVE OUT!!! GET LOST!!!" I could not possibly let him hurt Rambo again so I held him in my arms and whispered to him as I rolled my eyes at them. Frankly, I was at fault at not bringing Rambo to safely from that FREAKINGLY large bull dog. But now he's fine just a little red stain and a no fur batch on him. The vet says he needs to shave his skin off from that part so she could get a closer look at the inside wound and apply medication easier. Now, I feel bad cos I screamed in the owner's face. He really moved out though and never did I see him again!( probably got a shock when I shouted.)


----------

